# Metal?



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Why don't we have a Metal thread in the music section? Are there no metalheads here?

I'll start things off with a personal favorite of mine - the Göthenberg-based seminal melodic death metal band At the Gates, with their 1995 classic Blinded By Fear from _Slaughter of the Soul_.

​


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2015)

heavy, sexy and a little creepy


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> heavy, sexy and a little creepy



I dig it. It's a little too gothy for me, but she's got some fucking pipes on her.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

On the topic of female metal vocalists...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

I've always thought it was interesting that the most well known and renowned vocal coach for unclean ("screaming" or "growling") vocals is a women named Melissa Cross.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> On the topic of female metal vocalists...


that's a woman?

audio only I'm breaking out all my money on a bet


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've always thought it was interesting that the most well known and renowned vocal coach for unclean ("screaming" or "growling") vocals is a women named Melissa Cross.


last I heard she's in such high demand that she's turning people down left and righ


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of female metal vocalists...
> ...





I know, right?

Her name is Angela Gossow, she's a fucking badass. I've seen them live a few times.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I've always thought it was interesting that the most well known and renowned vocal coach for unclean ("screaming" or "growling") vocals is a women named Melissa Cross.
> ...



Yeah, it's amazing to see the list of people she's coached. I have her DVD.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > heavy, sexy and a little creepy
> ...


not into goth metal?  Well then, lets get things moving


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2015)

Thanks doc, I'm trolling YT for metal, days blown.

but, I did find this


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Wow, never heard of them before. They're awesome.

I like that power metal is coming back.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've always thought it was interesting that the most well known and renowned vocal coach for unclean ("screaming" or "growling") vocals is a women named Melissa Cross.


i love the music but cant handle the "growling" vocals.....give me a singer who sings with his/her normal voice .....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I've always thought it was interesting that the most well known and renowned vocal coach for unclean ("screaming" or "growling") vocals is a women named Melissa Cross.
> ...



Ok. How about some Stoner Metal then?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

I've got to run some errands, but I'll leave this thread with this - the best of both worlds - both _clean_ and _unclean_ vocals.


----------



## Muhammed (May 22, 2015)

The above crap has nothing to do with heavy metal.

This is Heavy Metal...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've got to run some errands, but I'll leave this thread with this - the best of both worlds - both _clean_ and _unclean_ vocals.



I love Opeth
​


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ​



I saw Behemoth play the second stage at Ozzfest probably almost 10 years ago.

They were awesome, but came off a little silly, too. Corpse-paint and fog machines are not particularly effective at 2:00 in the afternoon in a parking lot in New Jersey.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to run some errands, but I'll leave this thread with this - the best of both worlds - both _clean_ and _unclean_ vocals.
> ...



I was a huge Opeth fan for many, many years. Saw them a bunch of times around the time of Blackwater Park and Damnation/Deliverance. 

I haven't listened to much of their newer stuff, but I haven't been impressed with some of what I have seen.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 22, 2015)

How about some old school.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

I'm more into death metal now but back in the day I used to listen to "nu metal" lol

​


----------



## Zander (May 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> On the topic of female metal vocalists...


 

Love Angela, Arch Enemy, and that riff. Another kick ass AA tune.......


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I'm more into death metal now but back in the day I used to listen to "nu metal" lol
> 
> ​





Yeah, that's about right for me, too. I never got into Drowning Pool, but I certainly had all those other albums.

I can still go back to System of a Down or the first two Korn albums, when I'm in the right mood.


----------



## Zander (May 22, 2015)

Here is some old school metal.......from the heartland!! Manilla road!!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

Zander said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of female metal vocalists...
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 22, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I'm more into death metal now but back in the day I used to listen to "nu metal" lol
> 
> ​




Drowning Pool's first CD is actually very good.  I think this song kicks ass. 


drowning pool - full circle - YouTube


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 22, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> The above crap has nothing to do with heavy metal.
> 
> This is Heavy Metal...


Sabbath without Ozzie?......seriously?....


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2015)

​


----------



## konradv (May 22, 2015)

This is the weekend y'all should be in Baltimore.

Maryland Deathfest May 21st - 24th 2015

_Maryland Deathfest is a four day festival, running from May 21st to May 24th.  Over 80 bands are playing at 3 different venues in Baltimore City._


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

konradv said:


> This is the weekend y'all should be in Baltimore.
> 
> Maryland Deathfest May 21st - 24th 2015
> 
> _Maryland Deathfest is a four day festival, running from May 21st to May 24th.  Over 80 bands are playing at 3 different venues in Baltimore City._



I've been to Maryland Deathfest before. its probably the best extreme metal festival in the US.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2015)

Cool... It seems that the organizers of MDF are starting a "California Deathfest" this year right down the street from me.


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

I don't like death metal.  I don't care what you guys say about them, I like Metallica!


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I've always thought it was interesting that the most well known and renowned vocal coach for unclean ("screaming" or "growling") vocals is a women named Melissa Cross.
> ...



I couldn't agree more.  I think those horrible vocals ruin the whole song for me.


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> The above crap has nothing to do with heavy metal.
> 
> This is Heavy Metal...



This one is better, IMO.  


And this one . . .


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Damage, Inc. ~ Metallica (I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this one)


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I'm more into death metal now but back in the day I used to listen to "nu metal" lol
> 
> 
> ​



Hey!  I like System of a Down!


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 23, 2015)

awesome cover considering the instruments


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> awesome cover considering the instruments



That guy on the banjo is jamming out!


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > awesome cover considering the instruments
> ...


he takes center stage, but check out the drummer/spoonman, he's working over time


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



That's great, but I can't help but think of the movie Deliverance.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2015)

This is the only real Thunderstruck in my mind!


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2015)

These guys are usually associated with Alt Rock, but this is a pretty heavy lick.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2015)

This dude is pretty awesome...


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Zander (May 23, 2015)

Dig this sludge....


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Deliverance was so metal


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 24, 2015)

best speed ax ever


----------



## J.E.D (May 26, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (May 26, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (May 26, 2015)




----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 11, 2015)

In honor of the passing of the great Sir Christopher Lee, I give you the single from his second metal album, recorded at the age of 90 years old:


----------



## J.E.D (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Seriously a Metal Thread without SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## LOki (Jun 18, 2015)

Because my soul is full of hate.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't come to the music section much, so I missed this thread.

Let's see, a lot of good 80s/90s thrash stuff.  I started off with hair metal, Quiet Riot Metal Health was one of the first albums I ever owned.  I moved on to thrash stuff, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, etc.  Eventually I got into death metal, Cannibal Corpse and Deicide being the big ones.  After that I found metalcore, All That Remains, As I Lay Dying.  Nowadays I listen to a decent variety of metal types.

It's good to see some Opeth love.  Great band, love their use of mixed musical styles.  Another band that mixes styles in a fun way is Dark Lunacy, although they aren't on the level of Opeth, nor do they make use of the combination of clean and growling vocals that Opeth used to.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2015)

I am a fan of female vocalists in metal.  Back in the day, my favorite female metal vocalist was Dawn Crosby from the band Fear of God.  I still love listening to her from their first album.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2015)

If you think Arch Enemy is hard to tell it's a female vocalist, try Abnormality.  I've heard their sound described as insectile, which I think is apt.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2015)

A band I came across a year or two ago that I really like is Solipsist.  I think I found them sort of randomly on youtube, I really enjoy their stuff.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 14, 2015)

If it isn't obvious, I'm posting some of the less common stuff I listen to.  In that vein, I'll go back to female vocalists and put on two more bands.  The first is Madder Mortem, my favorite current band with a female vocalist.


And in the spirit of the poster who put up a Babymetal song (I smile every time I see their stuff, particularly Doki Doki Morning), here's a Japanese band called Dazzle Vision.  Another youtube band I found somewhat randomly.  Some of their stuff doesn't appeal to me, but when they are good I really enjoy them.  I find the mix of Japanese and English language lyrics odd, but I've read that's not uncommon.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2015)

Mac Sabbath!


----------



## rcfieldz (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I don't come to the music section much, so I missed this thread.
> 
> Let's see, a lot of good 80s/90s thrash stuff.  I started off with hair metal, Quiet Riot Metal Health was one of the first albums I ever owned.  I moved on to thrash stuff, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, etc.  Eventually I got into death metal, Cannibal Corpse and Deicide being the big ones.  After that I found metalcore, All That Remains, As I Lay Dying.  Nowadays I listen to a decent variety of metal types.
> 
> It's good to see some Opeth love.  Great band, love their use of mixed musical styles.  Another band that mixes styles in a fun way is Dark Lunacy, although they aren't on the level of Opeth, nor do they make use of the combination of clean and growling vocals that Opeth used to.



Some of the music is actually pretty good.  I just cannot get into the "growling."


----------



## rcfieldz (Jul 18, 2015)

Do you mean the ones where they sound like Satan barking or they are about to hurl? 
Me neither.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 20, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Do you mean the ones where they sound like Satan barking or they are about to hurl?
> Me neither.



Either.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I don't come to the music section much, so I missed this thread.
> ...



Try it with jarring, sudden changes in tempo!  


I sometimes enjoy some off-time, jarring changes in music.  Gojira and Meshuggah are a couple of bands I like that do some of it.  That band, Deeds Of Flesh, and that album in particular, are fairly extreme with it.  They do it in such a way that I like it, though.  It's something far too easy to do badly.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Meh, this is just not something I would listen to.    I really just don't like death metal much.  I do enjoy Metallica sometimes, but they are quite "light" compared to some of this stuff.    You know, this is about as heavy as it gets for my liking . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 21, 2015)

I would actually prefer to listen to this from Metallica though.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 16, 2015)

At first I despised this album... but then I really grew to appreciate how dark and beautiful it is...

My top songs off Opeth's Watershed...

​


----------



## CineBox999 (Aug 17, 2015)

So many years ago metal was the best music but now... Depressive only - Nocturnal Depression, Gris, Pensies Nocturnum, Cragataska...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Malice (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2015)

Malice said:


>



I've heard them before.  Not bad, but just didn't stand out to me.


----------



## Malice (Aug 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Malice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yea, nothing special. Decent for a bunch of Aussies. Haha.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 24, 2015)

Malice said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Malice said:
> ...



I like the band name, and I may just be a bit burnt on metalcore/deathcore bands.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2015)

This band broke up, but I enjoyed their stuff.


----------



## haiduk (Sep 7, 2015)

Haiduk – Demonicon


Blackened Deathbringer HAIDUK returns with a crushing new Full-length!!!
DEMONICON!





Out Sept 9, 2015. CD Pre-Order available now at: haiduk
______________
-Haiduk


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## haiduk (Sep 18, 2015)

Haiduk –Demonicon
Out Now!
CD at haiduk


“Haiduk Releases New Album”
Haiduk Releases New Album




______________
-Haiduk


----------



## haiduk (Oct 24, 2015)

HAIDUK - “Demonicon” Reviews:

BraveWords   8/10
HAIDUK - Demonicon

Brutalism  5/5
Haiduk - Demonicon | BRUTALISM

Canadian Beats  5/5
Review – Haiduk

Voices From the Darkside
HAIDUK - www.voicesfromthedarkside.de


----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rest in Peace



Never a Motorhead fan, but Ace of Spades is one of those songs that all fans of metal know.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Dec 31, 2015)

Motorhead covers Metallica!


----------



## Kosh (Dec 31, 2015)

Many fans of wresting will recognize this...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 1, 2016)

Lyrics always relevant


----------



## Militants (Jan 1, 2016)

Jotun.


Rusted Nail.


----------



## Militants (Jan 1, 2016)

Rip Motörhead.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2016)

Chop Suey and Sugar.  Lol.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## CineBox999 (Feb 17, 2016)

It is not metal, it is shit!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

This is metal


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> This is metal



THat is awful!  Lol.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

And ofcourse the classic


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

Metal is not just music it is a culture and one that mudhole stomps social justice warrior pussies.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


old school.....When Metallica didnt suck


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

Metal is my favorite. I like everything from punk core to death metal.
I am more into newer bands. Emmure, white chapel, older asking Alexandria, older bring me the horizon(by older I mean 2008ish) etc.
I do like pantera though. Those guys were insane!
Thank you for this thread OP. Metal is underrated!


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

I know this is more soft core than a lot of you would like, but I really like this song.    Might be more just rock and roll than metal.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

this band was insane live


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I know this is more soft core than a lot of you would like, but I really like this song.    Might be more just rock and roll than metal.


LOL have you never seen the break down and how many different kinds of metal there is?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is more soft core than a lot of you would like, but I really like this song.    Might be more just rock and roll than metal.
> ...



I know, but some will be like "that's not real metal!"  

I don't really consider grunge to be metal.  You?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

I wanted to go see cradle of filth a month or so ago in Nashville. But my wife was scared because of the people that might be there lol. They do satanic rituals and shit
And she is a HUGE metal head


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> this band was insane live



I like the music.  I just don't really like the constant screaming.  A little bit of screaming is okay but sing sometimes too!


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > this band was insane live
> ...


 I like a mix, but I like screaming too. I am picky about my screamers.
Check out the bunny the bear. You might like them.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

my fav song by them a lot of their stuff has more singing than this


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

like this one


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> like this one



Meh.  Kind of weird.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 11, 2016)

"pop goes punk" is pretty cool too. Metal bands doing Britney spears and shit lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

I used to love Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> "pop goes punk" is pretty cool too. Metal bands doing Britney spears and shit lol



Insane Clown Posse doing Jump Around.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Some REALLY old school stuff.  Ozzy!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

More old school metal.  I LOVE this song!    Yeah!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

^^^

Gotta love those 80s clothes.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I dont personally like it much but if it is hard it is metal.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP Dio


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I love grunge!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP Layne Staley


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> RIP Layne Staley


It so irritates me that people with so much talent fuck it up with drugs....


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

This is talent from a thrash band


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> More old school metal.  I LOVE this song!    Yeah!



Saw Rainbow twice in NYC.  My ears are still ringing


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> This is talent from a thrash band



I'm a big Testament fan.  They not only kept going, they got heavier as they got older.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > This is metal
> ...



You don't get to complain about what is a good Kittie song when you posted Insane Clown Possie videos.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, Grunge isn't metal.  No one can listen to Pearl Jam and call that metal.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



What's wrong with ICP???  

  Chicken nuggets!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2016)

In another example of me finding and liking a band, only to find out they broke up, here's Ready, Set, Fall.  Something about the switch to the softer chorus in this song really appeals to me.  Unfortunately, the band only had 1 album and broke up last year.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Get down with the clowns!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

The Insane Clown Posse is hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You must like Chicken Huntin!  It's awesome!


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Metal is not just music it is a culture and one that mudhole stomps social justice warrior pussies.


Wait. Metal fans aren't for social justice? What kind of metal heads are you hanging out with? Metal heads often suffer through bullying and being ostracized for their choice in music and dress. I know I was as a teenager. And that helped to shape who I am today - a person who believes in equal rights and fair treatment.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 11, 2016)

J.E.D said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Metal is not just music it is a culture and one that mudhole stomps social justice warrior pussies.
> ...


Like I said no sjw. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


You have bad taste in metal and politics.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Do we have to have arguments on the music threads too?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

I just love Metallica.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just love Metallica.



Before the Black album, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just love Metallica.
> ...



I like some of their newer stuff too.  I love their cover of Thin Lizzy's Whiskey in the Jar.  It's really good.  Not really what I would call "metal" though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

I like One too.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like One too.



If only they hadn't screwed up the bass on ...And Justice


----------



## Militants (Mar 12, 2016)

Metallica are best band and Scorpions and In Flames.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 12, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> heavy, sexy and a little creepy



Never heard of this band but that is good.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like One too.


My favorite from that album:


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like One too.
> ...



Sounds good to me, and it sold a ton, so . . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

Militants said:


> Metallica are best band and Scorpions and In Flames.



I used to like the Scorpions, but not much anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like One too.
> ...



Yup, that's an awesome tune too.  

I also like this instrumental.  It's pretty awesome if you listen to the whole thing, but most people don't so they can't appreciate it.    I remember watching this video to skater Danny Way doing some AMAZING stunts on a huge ramp.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

WheelieAddict 

Check it out!  Here is a piece.  Not the best audio, but it's pretty awesome still.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't really care much for Iron Maiden, but they have a few good tunes.  I love this one.  

Can I play with madness??


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

^^^

Primo guitar work in that one.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The bass is either missing or very hard to hear throughout the album.  It was a bit controversial when the album came out.  I think someone actually remixed the album with a bass track on it and called it ...And Justice For Jason (for Jason Newstead, the bassist who took over after Cliff Burton died).

Here it is :


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

I like this one too.  I had forgotten how much I do actually like Iron Maiden I guess.    I haven't listened to them in years.  Such talent.


----------



## Eaglewings (Mar 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like this one too.  I had forgotten how much I do actually like Iron Maiden I guess.    I haven't listened to them in years.  Such talent.



Funny how the classic metal of the 80's sound like the top 10 today..lol
Chris, I love your avatar picture.


.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one too.  I had forgotten how much I do actually like Iron Maiden I guess.    I haven't listened to them in years.  Such talent.
> ...



Thanks sweetie!    I definitely prefer the old school metal to that of today.  All they do is moan and groan now, and they sound like they are suffering from a severe case of constipation to me!


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 14, 2016)

and a classic


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> and a classic



I prefer him with this band (more punk rock).


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 29, 2016)

The song is Trifixion by the band Deicide.  The video is of me having a trifixion carved into my back years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> The song is Trifixion by the band Deicide.  The video is of me having a trifixion carved into my back years ago.



That looks painful.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The song is Trifixion by the band Deicide.  The video is of me having a trifixion carved into my back years ago.
> ...



Yes, but not as much as you might think.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I wouldn't let anyone do that to me!  That's for sure!    I'd much rather have a back rub.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


>



I like that.  Not too bad.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You have never heard of Death angel? They have been around forever... They were super young when they started in the late 80s. Act three was the best album.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



No, I've never heard them before.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## haiduk (Apr 1, 2016)

Blackened death metal solo project HAIDUK new album “DEMONICON”!



http://www.haiduk.ca


.........


----------



## Cross (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

I love the beginning of this song.  Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Apr 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


Best guitarist  Metallica ever had.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## haiduk (Oct 20, 2018)

Haiduk - new albu\m/ - *Exomancer*
Exomancer, by Haiduk


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Dec 20, 2018)

People seem to have a hard time believing the singer of Jinjer can do both styles of vocals when they first hear this; they assume it's just some sort of electronic alteration.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## haiduk (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

Metal pioneers...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

One of my favorite 80's metal bands.
Audio only...
Audio only...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of live recordings.  They too often just sound bad.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> I'm not a big fan of live recordings.  They too often just sound bad.


You mean the amateur smart-phone videos ?
Sometimes you need to do some searching to find the HQ-sounding ones.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a big fan of live recordings.  They too often just sound bad.
> ...



Maiden is kind of the exception to the rule.    Live After Death is actually my favorite Iron Maiden album.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Maiden is kind of the exception to the rule.    Live After Death is actually my favorite Iron Maiden album.


That would have been a great show to see.
My concert days are long behind me --the last one was 1998-
My wife and I saw Metallica in Ft Worth Texas.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

Someone told me that Mötley Crüe opened this show.



They just left their name off the poster for some reason.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 23, 2019)

I posted the Sepultura straighthate live and album version. I think the live version is worth so you can see Igor rip on drums, no studio bs.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> I posted the Sepultura straighthate live and album version. I think the live version is worth so you can see Igor rip on drums, no studio bs.


First song I heard of theirs was their Sabbath cover.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

I usually just like shredding with no vocals **.*



**Like this;*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 24, 2019)

*Rest in peace Dave Prichard.*
*Studio version;*

*Poor audio but John Bush still sounds the same...this is one of the bands I'd still love to see live....*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2019)

The pioneers.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 30, 2019)

We can't have a metal thread without the queen of metal up inat biatch.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 4, 2019)

Ripper.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2019)

I came across this yesterday.  It's a husband/wife team, although the husband is apparently the main driving force; the wife is actually supposed to have not played an instrument until after the first album was created (by the husband alone).  In the first video he comments that his wife is playing the bass and has been doing so for a year at the time.

The guy is an amazing guitarist.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 5, 2019)

Brazil...
Thailand
Mexico and Argentina


----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 6, 2019)

Not death metal, but a pioneer like Black Sabbath. Figure this fits in the metal thread:


----------



## the other mike (Feb 10, 2019)

Chris was the best replacement for Marty


----------



## the other mike (Feb 15, 2019)

They told me to run, but just how far?
Can I go wearing the black mask of fear?
The hate in my eyes always gives me away
The tension building slowly
Now I lost everything I had in you
Nothing we shared means a thing
Without you close to me
I can't live without you

Breaking the silence of the night
Can't you hear me screaming?
I look for your face in the neon light
You never answer me

There's no direction to my stare
No more flame burning in my heart anymore
Quiet, I keep it to myself
Until the sun sets slowly
I hear your voice in the evening rain calling
Nothing will keep us apart
No more lies and fear
There's no end to our story

Breaking the silence of the night
Can't you hear me screaming?
I look for your face in the neon light
You never answer
I could make all the wrong seem right
If you were by my side
I'd gather all the tears you cried
And hide them deep underground

Can't look back, it's just a waste of time
Can't erase this hate from my eyes


----------

